# Bailey control panel



## metblue (Oct 9, 2006)

Hi all, the control panel on our 740 has decided to play silly buggers,sometimes it is ok but it often changes to almost opaque with black line running up and down on it.
have taken it back to the dealer who has contacted Bailyes who i am told have said that it will take 3 months to get a replacement.
Anyone else had a similar problem ?

Cheers


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

metblue said:


> have taken it back to the dealer who has contacted Bailyes who i am told have said that it will take 3 months to get a replacement.
> Cheers


Inspires confidence for the future doesn't it?

These modern DC control systems appear a pain, give me an old Zig unit any day.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

That's not acceptable to me, if they have a production line they just pull one off. Why should you suffer who's already paid in full.
They'd better do better if they mean to stop us buying better vans from europe.

Otherwise they'll be consigned to history like Bentley


----------



## lafree (Dec 31, 2007)

Hi, Ring Bailey's direct and ask them what they are playing at, when i had a new caravan with the table missing after 6 weeks i rang Bailey's and told them i would be at there factory in Bristol the next day to collect it I soon had a result., according to Bailey MH owner they are top of the tree.
Lafree


----------



## pete4x4 (Dec 20, 2006)

There is an EMC issue with the igniter on the cooker that causes the panel to reset, requires a ferrite choke to be fitted to the supply of the igniter. Known Bailey fix, I wonder if this is related.
Does the panel recover when you pull the fuse at the battery and replace it?


----------



## waspes (Feb 11, 2008)

After reading this last night and having just put a deposit down on a 740 I decided to email Bailey and ask them if there is going to be a problem getting parts in the future.
I had an email back today saying that all control panels are made and manufactured in Leeds and there should be no delay in supplying them.
If I was you I would be shouting at your dealer.

Peter.


----------



## brianamelia (Mar 17, 2008)

*reply*

At least give Bailey a chance before anyone has a go at them they maybe totally unaware of this problem ,it could be a lazy dealer.

Bri


----------



## waspes (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi metblue, how did you get on with your control panel.

Peter.


----------



## organplayer (Jan 1, 2012)

*organplayer*

Couple of items I wanted, I merely rang Bailey and they were sent to me within days. Go straight to Bailey for any tech info you require as I have done. Their technical people are very helpful.


----------



## Sunseekers2 (Jun 10, 2012)

Have problems with my control panel/electrics as well. Dealer has it back no problem they are looking into it.Spares there and have ordered another part we are having problem with. As said before have had no problem with either Bailey or my dealer. Think there are some rouges out there.


----------



## metblue (Oct 9, 2006)

*740*

Hi All, update on the control panel, dealer has recieved a replacement and is fitting on Monday.
Seemingly only a 5 min fix to change over so i just have to have a free cuppa while i wait.
I will post once it has been done. 

ps ignitor fault sorted, dealer very good too !!


----------



## pault03 (May 9, 2005)

The beauty of this site. My control panel has reset three times this weekend and now by looking on here it seems a common fault with the igniter and control panel
We are booked in for a service next month so at least I can let the dealer know about the problem beforehand 
It would be nice if bailey done a recall though.


----------



## Sunseekers2 (Jun 10, 2012)

Just getting my third (yes third) control panel fitted. My dealer has been in touch with the manafacturer of the said unit and they say it's a condensation problem and they now spray laquer covering to alleviate this, we will wait and see. Regarding the cooker ignitor issue my control panel problems have been whilst home has been in storage and not being used let alone the cooker but will pass this info on to my dealer as this maybe another separate problem manafistating itself.


----------



## pault03 (May 9, 2005)

Since my post yesterday, the control panel packed up this morning and nothing to do with the igniter on the cooker. 
Now there is no life in and no lights on it. 
The only good thing is that we was coming home today as there is no 12v system working. We only have cooker in gas and microwave on mains. No heating and no pump for water. 
I will ring dealers tomorrow and see what happens next. It could have spoilt a holiday as we would have had to come home.


----------



## pault03 (May 9, 2005)

Just an update. The 5 amp fuse for the water heater has blown and this seems to work the control panel as well. Now testing to see if it blows again.
Also the control panel switched off when using the cooker ignite when plugged in the mains but it doesn't when disconnected from the mains.


----------



## Sunseekers2 (Jun 10, 2012)

It seems regarding the ignitor issue that an emf choke needs to be fitted and that this is done on the wiring loom as standard. Bailey confirmed to my dealer my van 'should' have it fitted but is in such a position that they (the dealer) cannot see it to confirm. My dealer has fitted 'another' choke near to the control panel as a safety and to confirm for them that one is fitted into the system.
Another irony is that I have had a fuse blow in the system like you paul03 and the reason for it is confusing my dealer as it is a 5amp fuse on a max 1amp output unit which has been replaced.
When we get van back going to go on a shakedown weekend to confirm these faults are cured as we go off to the continent soon and dont want these problems over there.


----------



## organplayer (Jan 1, 2012)

*organplayer*

Hi Sunseekers2. So far we have not had this/these problems and hope things stay that way. Very much hope your problem is now sorted and you can start to enjoy the Bailey. Best of luck and safe travels.


----------

